# Specialized with Campy comp.



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Pretty rare to find a Specialized bike with a Campy group on the showroom floor, or even a Trek or a Canondale. Would any specialized owners here have chosen Campy if it were available?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Since bought a Roubaix Pro frameset in December to build with Campy I would consider a complete bike with same. That said, I strongly considered a DuraAce full bike but decided in the end to build up with Campy and just switch frames. I honestly find merit in all top of the line name brand component groups. In fact, I believe my next groupset with either be Ui2 or Di2. Campy is great stuff but their electronic gruppo is price prohibitive I believe and Shimano has beaten them to the punch. I believe electronic shifting will be the future of road bikes...because battery life is so good and shifting is very positive. I like the patented switch that Shimano offers on the tops...you don't have to go to the hoods to shift...nice feature.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roadworthy said:


> I believe my next groupset with either be Ui2 or Di2.


Just a FYI, there is no Ui2. Shimano offers either Dura-Ace Di2 or Ultegra Di2. The acronym Di2 means Digital Integrated Intelligence.
Ultegra Di2


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> Since bought a Roubaix Pro frameset in December to build with Campy I would consider a complete bike with same. That said, I strongly considered a DuraAce full bike but decided in the end to build up with Campy and just switch frames. I honestly find merit in all top of the line name brand component groups. In fact, I believe my next groupset with either be Ui2 or Di2. Campy is great stuff but their electronic gruppo is price prohibitive I believe and Shimano has beaten them to the punch. I believe electronic shifting will be the future of road bikes...because battery life is so good and shifting is very positive. I like the patented switch that Shimano offers on the tops...you don't have to go to the hoods to shift...nice feature.


. 
Well said, thanks. 

Over the years I've had Gitanes, Bassos, a Klein, two Bianchis, and now a Pinarello. I've always built up my own frames and was able to mix my components, from some Campy, to all campy. In the early years I never leaned toward Treks because they were so bland and common. I looked to local specialty builders or the Europe peloton for inspiration.

Now ironically, Trek and Cannondale (US), and Specialized (Asia) are big hitters in the pro peleton. Still, I'll always favor the European stuff, even if only for the history.

As cyclists get older, become more experienced and affluient, they may appreciate a wider variety of cycling components and frames.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Just a FYI, there is no Ui2. Shimano offers either Dura-Ace Di2 or Ultegra Di2. The acronym Di2 means Digital Integrated Intelligence.
> Ultegra Di2


Ui2 / Campy =
colloquialism [kəˈləʊkwɪəˌlɪzəm] 
n 
1. (Linguistics) a word or phrase appropriate to conversation and other informal situations
2. (Linguistics) the use of colloquial words and phrases

Examples:
Noun colloquialism - a colloquial expression; characteristic of spoken or written communication that seeks to imitate informal speech 

firewall - (colloquial) the application of maximum thrust; "he moved the throttle to the firewall"
fix - something craved, especially an intravenous injection of a narcotic drug; "she needed a fix of chocolate"
heavy lifting - difficult work; "the boss hoped the plan would succeed but he wasn't willing to do the heavy lifting"
biz, game - your occupation or line of work; "he's in the plumbing game"; "she's in show biz"
no-brainer - anything that requires little thought
crapshoot - a risky and uncertain venture; "getting admitted to the college of your choice has become a crapshoot"
snogging - (British informal) cuddle and kiss
wash - any enterprise in which losses and gains cancel out; "at the end of the year the accounting department showed that it was a wash"
aggro - (informal British usage) aggravation or aggression; "I skipped it because it was too much aggro"
fun - violent and excited activity; "she asked for money and then the fun began"; "they began to fight like fun"
hell, sin - violent and excited activity; "they began to fight like sin"
dickey-bird, dickeybird, dicky-bird, dickybird - small bird; adults talking to children sometimes use these words to refer to small birds
bunny rabbit, bunny - (usually informal) especially a young rabbit
bib-and-tucker - an attractive outfit; "she wore her best bib-and-tucker"
delf - an excavation; usually a quarry or mine
funny wagon - an ambulance used to transport patients to a mental hospital
boom box, ghetto blaster - a portable stereo
stinker, lemon - an artifact (especially an automobile) that is defective or unsatisfactory
long johns - warm underwear with long legs
main drag - the main street of a town or city
put-put - a small gasoline engine (as on motor boat)
rathole - a small dirty uncomfortable room
rattrap - filthy run-down dilapidated housing
redbrick university - (British informal) a provincial British university of relatively recent founding; distinguished from Oxford University and Cambridge University
Ritz - an ostentatiously elegant hotel
security blanket - anything that an adult person uses to reduce anxiety
shooting gallery - a building (usually abandoned) where drug addicts buy and use heroin
Sunday best, Sunday clothes - the best attire you have which is worn to church on Sunday
war paint - full ceremonial regalia
smoke - something with no concrete substance; "his dreams all turned to smoke"; "it was just smoke and mirrors"
class - elegance in dress or behavior; "she has a lot of class"
setup - the way something is organized or arranged; "it takes time to learn the setup around here"
guts, moxie, backbone, grit, gumption, sand - fortitude and determination; "he didn't have the guts to try it"
way - the property of distance in general; "it's a long way to Moscow"; "he went a long ways"
number - a clothing measurement; "a number 13 shoe"
enormity - vastness of size or extent; "in careful usage the noun enormity is not used to express the idea of great size"; "universities recognized the enormity of their task"
drag - something tedious and boring; "peeling potatoes is a drag"
hot stuff, voluptuousness - the quality of being attractive and exciting (especially sexually exciting); "he thought she was really hot stuff"
eye, oculus, optic - the organ of sight
peeper - an informal term referring to the eye
proboscis - the human nose (especially when it is large)
physiognomy, visage, smiler, kisser, phiz, countenance, mug - the human face (`kisser' and `smiler' and `mug' are informal terms for `face' and `phiz' is British)
can of worms - a source of unpredictable trouble and complexity
hang-up - an emotional preoccupation
think - an instance of deliberate thinking; "I need to give it a good think"

Focus on the last PJ...lol.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Bill Bikie said:


> .
> Well said, thanks.
> 
> Over the years I've had Gitanes, Bassos, a Klein, two Bianchis, and now a Pinarello. I've always built up my own frames and was able to mix my components, from some Campy, to all campy. In the early years I never leaned toward Treks because they were so bland and common. I looked to local specialty builders or the Europe peloton for inspiration.
> ...


Agree. I used to be a bit more narrow minded and have become more eclectic in my thinking as you say embracing many different designs. I learned through experience that my narrow view was my limitation more than the products out there. A further reason today to embrace all the great different bike parts out there is...no longer the wide gulf in design...greater parity of frame and components now. I have been cycling since my youth and the new Roubaix has been a revelation of sorts due to improvement in comfort based upon change to my riding position. I have always ridden square geometries for example. A subtext is...there is a parallel universe in bicycle fit and why it is so hotly contested on many bike forums. Guys with long legs don't fit on standard square geometry frames aka top tube = seat tube length like guys who are proportioned the opposite. I have such a friend I ride with who is the same height as me and yet his inseam maybe a full 3 inches shorter. The Roubaix is a godsend for guys with long legs for their height. If I were built like my buddy I could ride a Tarmac in the same position as my Roubaix. A parallel universe. Thank you Specialized. 

As to frame technology morphing...no question. I too have been a Campy guy for years and ridden Bianchis, Pinnies, Colnago's etc. They were the bikes of the day dominating the peloton.. But technology has marched on. Now bikes have asymmetric tubing sections and are carbon fiber and designed with FEA and CAD. Italian design has been supplanted with tech. They are still in the game but if anything lag and don't lead. American companies now excel and a shift has changed from a passed down artisan effort that the Italians excelled at to more of a technical effort. Of course Shimano is not to be denied because of their technology and they are the first to the gate for electric shifting and beaten Campy to the punch.
Good luck whatever you decide. It's basically all good.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roadworthy said:


> Ui2 / Campy =
> colloquialism.


Bad example, IMHO. 

Campy is a long standing, well recognized, commonly used, shortened version of Campagnolo. Di2 is Shimano's acronym for *digital* (not Dura-Ace) integrated intelligence. Could be Ultegra, could be Dura-Ace. 

Staying consistent with Shimano's naming convention, Ui2 would mean Ultegra integrated intelligence (which makes little sense), but if you want to hold to your position, I'll certainly understand.  

As I posted, _there is no Ui2_.


----------



## Liquoricepontoon (Aug 11, 2011)

I like the term "Ui2". Just because it isn't long standing doesn't mean it can't be valid and useful. Electronic gear systems aren't long standing, so any slang or abbreviation used to refer to them can't be long standing either. It's somewhat tedious to have to type out Ultegra Di2. It's true that "Ui2" doesn't work as an acronym but that doesn't really matter IMO as long as we are clear what it refers to.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Liquoricepontoon said:


> I like the term "Ui2". Just because it isn't long standing doesn't mean it can't be valid and useful. Electronic gear systems aren't long standing, so any slang or abbreviation used to refer to them can't be long standing either. It's somewhat tedious to have to type out Ultegra Di2. It's true that "Ui2" doesn't work as an acronym but that doesn't really matter IMO as long as we are clear what it refers to.


Thanks...you nailed it and the reason Ui2 is the general slang reference in biking circles.
You mentioned tedious...spot on...which describes the criticism as well and why I didn't respond. Ahhh...the interwebz


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Liquoricepontoon said:


> I like the term "Ui2". Just because it isn't long standing doesn't mean it can't be valid and useful. Electronic gear systems aren't long standing, so any slang or abbreviation used to refer to them can't be long standing either. It's somewhat tedious to have to type out Ultegra Di2. It's true that "Ui2" doesn't work as an acronym but that doesn't really matter IMO as long as we are clear what it refers to.


All valid points and I agree. Although, when trickle down hits 105 Di2, the 'unofficial' naming convention should prove interesting. And (for accuracy) my point was simply that Ui2 doesn't literally exist.

BTW RW, my initial comment wasn't meant as a criticism. More, a statement of fact. I thought (given your aversion to 'gray') you'd appreciate black and white. Apparently it's a mood of the moment thing for you.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> All valid points and I agree. Although, when trickle down hits 105 Di2, the 'unofficial' naming convention should prove interesting. And (for accuracy) my point was simply that Ui2 doesn't literally exist.
> 
> BTW RW, my initial comment wasn't meant as a criticism. More, a statement of fact. I thought (given your aversion to 'gray') you'd appreciate black and white. Apparently it's a mood of the moment thing for you.


No dude. Moodiness and your terms coloration and shades of gray describes the ditch you live in.
I really don't want to get in the mud with you along with all your wacky assertions and labels. Enjoy your funk. I won't engage you further which would only spoil an enjoyable forum.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roadworthy said:


> No dude. Moodiness and your terms coloration and shades of gray describes the ditch you live in.
> I really don't want to get in the mud with you along with all your wacky assertions and labels. Enjoy your funk. I won't engage you further which would only spoil an enjoyable forum.


No funk here. I simply made a statement of fact. If you had done likewise, I would have acknowledge it. My ego allows for corrections. 

Speaking of forums, I'm perfectly comfortable with them, their format and requisite open discussions and (occasional) disagreements. IMO/E, not everyone here is.

OP: Apologies for my part in the tangent.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

So anyway, back to the OP. For some reason, I wanted to build a Tarmac with Campy, same combo as Quick Step rode in 2009. I found a NIB 2011 S Works Tarmac on Craigslist from a racer who had already been given his 2012 ride. Quite the surprise when I found that Specialized's Carbon OSBB standard is deemed completely incompatible with Campy cranks - see a few other posts in this forum. Even though Campy's market share has shrunk, I'm surprised that they could completely dismiss them from a sales standpoint. But apparently they've got enough business not to care.

I found the C-Bear OSBB>>Campy adapter, which makes UT cranks plug & play. So - Frame - check, BB adapter from Belgium - check, Campy Chorus en route from Ireland. Build pics to come.

PS - FWIW, I don't find the word "brifter" offensive. Times have changed, as have bike parts. Its a fun word in my mind, not derogative. But I've found some folks truly outraged by the term. They all seem to be Campy owners.


----------



## steve 3 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a SL2 roubaix which I have built up with Campy SR11, this bike has a english threaded BB and Campy install was no problem. I would like to put the campy group on a new tarmac sl4 frame, but the pro has BB30 and the S-works has PF30. Apparently adapters are available to support the UT crank. Does anyone have experience with this and is there any reason to be concerned? I would like to go the s-works route based entirely on color. Any input is appreciated.


Kind Regards!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

steve 3 said:


> I have a SL2 roubaix which I have built up with Campy SR11, this bike has a english threaded BB and Campy install was no problem. I would like to put the campy group on a new tarmac sl4 frame, but the pro has BB30 and the S-works has PF30. Apparently adapters are available to support the UT crank. Does anyone have experience with this and is there any reason to be concerned? I would like to go the s-works route based entirely on color. Any input is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards!


There is a current thread with C-bear in the subject. That is the BB you need if you build a S-works bike with Campy crank. Have a look. Friend of the forum Mads introduced us to it after discovering Specialized version of PF-30 is non standard...a bit narrow and therefore Campy press in cups won't work. Btw, Campy press in cups be it BB30 or PF30 is not a good solution anyway. C-bear is the way to go. For another data point, I just chose a '12 Roubaix SL3 Pro frameset and built with Campy. Plug and play because it has an english threaded BB...what Campy is built for. For the amateur rider the SL3 Pro Roubaix is all the frame you will need.
Cheers.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought a showroom 07' Roubiax S-Works bike with Campy Record 10 back in 08'. It was built out that way according to Go Ride in Redwood City, CA, not a build they did. I then bought a 09' Tarmac Pro with Dura Ace (Ultegra brakes but everything else DA).

I have to say I love the Campy stuff, but people that said Campy wears in and Shimano wears out, not so sure. I am on my 2nd rear derailer and 2nd set of shifters, 4th set of Campy cables and 3rd cassette and chain. Now i have put about 13k on it so I suppose that is all reasonable. 

If I was building a bike today 100% it would be electronic shifing. As pointed out in this thread Shimano beat Campy to the punch, but if $ were no object, the EPS Campy looks very cool, but WAY too much money. 

If you find a bike with Record or Super Record 11 and you have no interest in electronic shifting, then YES go for it. However, if you even try a DA or Ultegra Di2 bike you will be hooked instantly. I went to Interbike this year with the owners of the LBS and he rides a Pinar Dogma with Super Record 11 and he was so bummed he didn't get it pre-wired for Di2 after he played with it.


----------

